# Super excited (and a bit nervous), mini tour with the boy!



## Yazzoo (3 Nov 2015)

So little man tells me he wants to go further on his bike (he's 7, longest ride so far is 26miles), this weekend we have been invited to an evening event so have decided to cycle there, stop in a hotel over night and cycle home in the morning, total just over 60miles across both days.

I've planned the route on Garmin and the OH is going to ride it there and back tomorrow whilst I'm at work to check there's no nasty surprises.

I am excited, but also scared, it's a long way for such a little one but he's adamant he wants to do it, and for that I'm very proud, he's not normally a very confident little person but he is with his bike, it's nice to see. Saturday morning the boy and I plan on leaving, scheduled a lunch stop just over half way and aim to get to the hotel early afternoon. OH has to work during the morning so will nip over on his own after work and meet us at the hotel. Then we can all ride home together Sunday after a big breakfast(!), with another sandwich stop part way - effectively making the weekend 4 smaller rides (think this is more for my benefit than anyone else!)

Little man has already planned what he's going to wear for the ride and whats going in his little back pack. I've bought him a new little planet x jersey as a surprise to give him for the way home which he'll be super chuffed with*. Got a feeling I'm going to forget something though!

I've told him we're in no hurry, can go as slow as he likes, stop extra if he wants etc, can even phone grandparents for a lift if he doesn't fancy the ride home, or send OH home early to go get car! But he's adamant he's doing it, we shall see!

Anyway, any tips? Things not to forget? I've just ordered 2 inner tubes for his little roadie when I realised we had used the last one! He's already made a list with lights, pump and chargers etc on.

Cross your fingers the weather is kind to us please!

*stole this idea off a lady on here, can't remember her name though - thank you anyhow!


----------



## Yazzoo (3 Nov 2015)

wasn't sure whether this should go in family or touring? bit of both really!


----------



## Pikey (3 Nov 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> So little man tells me he wants to go further on his bike (he's 7, longest ride so far is 26miles), this weekend we have been invited to an evening event so have decided to cycle there, stop in a hotel over night and cycle home in the morning, total just over 60miles across both days.
> 
> I've planned the route on Garmin and the OH is going to ride it there and back tomorrow whilst I'm at work to check there's no nasty surprises.
> 
> ...



That sounds quality!
Hope it goes well.


----------



## annedonnelly (3 Nov 2015)

Sounds great. Hope the weather is ok for you. Does the hotel have somewhere safe for you to store your bikes?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Nov 2015)

Don't forget some jelly beans for the journey!
Have a fab time, hope the weather stays dry.


----------



## growingvegetables (3 Nov 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> So little man tells me he wants to go further on his bike (he's 7, longest ride so far is 26miles),


Of all the reckless, dangerous, inconsiderate, short-sighted things I have read on this forum, this takes the biscuit. I mean ....


















Just think of what you're letting yourself in for in the coming years! He's going to leave you standing, by the time he's 15!  [I speak from experience ]

Also from experience - many years down the road, you may well be looking back on this as an incredible "bonding experience". Hate the words - but, by heck, the feeling is BRILLIANT!


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Nov 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> *stole this idea off a lady on here, can't remember her name though - thank you anyhow!



Was it @Cathryn ? https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/our-first-mini-tour-with-our-little-man.185230/#post-3839056

Hope all goes well and the weather is kind to you 

Have fun


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2015)

Hope you get decent weather for the plan to go ahead, sounds great.


----------



## Yazzoo (4 Nov 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Was it @Cathryn ? https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/our-first-mini-tour-with-our-little-man.185230/#post-3839056
> 
> Hope all goes well and the weather is kind to you
> 
> Have fun



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## fimm (4 Nov 2015)

Thread here from another forum about a 10 year old doing a 50-mile charity cycle;
http://citycyclingedinburgh.info/bbpress/topic.php?id=14603
I'm linking to it mostly for the useful advice from "HankChief" on the first page - it gets a bit Edinburgh-specific after that so you may not want to plough through the whole thing.


----------



## Yazzoo (4 Nov 2015)

Thanks @fimm will have a look!


----------



## Yazzoo (5 Nov 2015)

Oh no, just seen the weather for the weekend and it doesn't look good! It was fine when I booked it, it's beyond bad now! Hopefully it will change again in time for the weekend?!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Nov 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> Oh no, just seen the weather for the weekend and it doesn't look good! It was fine when I booked it, it's beyond bad now! Hopefully it will change again in time for the weekend?!


Hope so for you and the wee one: if not, ask him if he does not mind getting a bit wet, he will probably look at it like a great adventure.


----------



## Yazzoo (8 Nov 2015)

WE DID IT!

Sooo proud of the boy. Weather was awful Saturday am so we waited and waited but it didn't ease. Boy still keen so I suggested we head off along the route and if it's awful we can turn around. I'm pretty sure he didn't even notice the rain! It was very windy but we made it half way to our lunch stop and finally the weather eased. Offered him our options, turn for home, get showered and dry then go to hotel by car (already booked/non refundable!) or we could carry on to the hotel as per the original plan but would def have to bike home the next day, whatever the weather. Didn't really need to ask, there was no doubt in his mind we were going by bike!

He did brilliantly, we live in a pretty quiet country area where there's not much in the way of road furniture but this weekend he's dealt with traffic lights, level crossings, roundabouts, priority lanes, pinch points, shared usage paths, cycle lanes, traffic islands and generally larger volumes and classes of traffic than he'd usually encounter - our final destination was a large coastal town. Then the same again on the way home but with the OH as well.

Couldn't be prouder with how he dealt with it all, the weather, the distance etc, he must be absolutely knackered - super chuffed with his new jersey though - thanks again for that idea!

Thank you all for your good wishes, we had a great time!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2015)

That's a fair old distance for such young legs. So a big chapeau! to the lad.


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2015)

Well done to both of you!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> WE DID IT!
> 
> Sooo proud of the boy. Weather was awful Saturday am so we waited and waited but it didn't ease. Boy still keen so I suggested we head off along the route and if it's awful we can turn around. I'm pretty sure he didn't even notice the rain! It was very windy but we made it half way to our lunch stop and finally the weather eased. Offered him our options, turn for home, get showered and dry then go to hotel by car (already booked/non refundable!) or we could carry on to the hotel as per the original plan but would def have to bike home the next day, whatever the weather. Didn't really need to ask, there was no doubt in his mind we were going by bike!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Nov 2015)

Well done to both of you!


----------



## growingvegetables (9 Nov 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> WE DID IT!
> ....


Brilliant. Good on the wee man!

Aye - and on you too; nicely "managed"


----------



## Yazzoo (9 Nov 2015)

Thanks all, I'm going to show him this after school, he'll love reading your kind comments. Thanks again, you're all very encouraging!


----------



## BrumJim (9 Nov 2015)

Brilliant. Love it when an 'over-protective Mum' (OK, just a little cautious, then) gets trumped by an adventurous kid! Great that he didn't let some bad weather get in the way of his dreams.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Nov 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Brilliant. Love it when an 'over-protective Dad' (OK, just a little cautious, then) gets trumped by an adventurous kid! Great that he didn't let some bad weather get in the way of his dreams.


Yeah, kudos to the Mum too!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Brilliant. Love it when an 'over-protective Dad' (OK, just a little cautious, then) gets trumped by an adventurous kid! Great that he didn't let some bad weather get in the way of his dreams.


He went with his Mum.

Edit @Pat "5mph" beat me to it.


----------



## Yazzoo (9 Nov 2015)

lol, thanks all, I am indeed the mum! I'm achey and tired today, he seems completely unaffected!


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Nov 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> Thanks all, I'm going to show him this after school, he'll love reading your kind comments



This is for you  and this is for him 

Well done guys, chuffed for you


----------



## BrumJim (10 Nov 2015)

Yazzoo said:


> lol, thanks all, I am indeed the mum! I'm achey and tired today, he seems completely unaffected!


Sorry - now corrected.


----------



## Cathryn (11 Nov 2015)

Oh this made my day, I am SO glad that you stole my idea!! Congratulations to both of you!!! We had great weather so you guys definitely win the 'tough kid' award!!


----------



## Yazzoo (12 Nov 2015)

thanks @Cathryn it was so much fun despite the weather, he's still not stopped telling everyone about it - gotta plan the next one now! He wants to do 50/50 instead of 30/30 but I think that'll be for a few years time! Have you been on anymore?


----------



## Cathryn (13 Nov 2015)

We did a second one from Folsom to Sacramento. 15 miles day 1, 26 miles day 2 (not bad for a 5 year old). It was awesome, we had so much fun.


----------



## Yazzoo (13 Nov 2015)

Brilliant! Think we might wait till spring for another but he wants to go again soon, will try and dissuade him with enough cycle pub lunches!


----------

